# Big Pine Archery Club, Tn



## NC3dshooter (Apr 24, 2011)

Any of you guys ever shoot at big pine archery club in Unicoi Tn? Its one of the best 3d ranges around, its been open for 15 + years. You can ask almost anyone local and they say its their favorite, Well here is the problem the president of the club as not been coming out much at the last shoots, He has kinda turned it over to another member and his sons to run. At the first shoot this year they had up a sign saying must have three members in a group to shoot in the open money class. Which is fine with me, I understand, this is tough times and some people would cheat to make a few extra bucks.
Well That went on for a couple shoots and now a another new rule you must have three in a group to shoot any class, or you just have to practice.. There is nothing to win but a plaque anyway.. Last weekend I saw a lot people still shooting two in a group, and Heard a lot of people complaining and saying we wont never shoot here again.. The one’s that is winning now are the same one’s that was winning 3 and 4 years ago,,I cant see anyone cheating So it just don’t make any sense that a couple buddies cant shoot the hunter class together..Has your buddy ever helped you win?? NO 
What should I do tell the president that the new guy is going to ruin the club? Or just let it go and hope the problem will fix it’s self.. I don’t want to confront the new guy because he has been a member there for years, but Just didn’t have a lot of control, Plus He is the most unfriendly Pearson that you will ever meet on a range. I say keep the 3 person rule in the money class and just let everyone shoot and have a good time. Another thing the score's are put on shootarchery.com so you can see how you finished, If everyone shoot a practice round it would look like there were no shooters! When I go to a new range I look and see how many people were there shooting it.. If it's only a few I dont go.. So what should we do?? Thanks for the help,


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I am the member that put the sign up! There are things going on that you know nothing about and I have the proof! If you shoot that good most people who are honest want someone to shoot with them. If you are referring to me as being unfreindly then you dont know me as alot of members on here from north carolina to texas and back know me and will laugh at your comments and you are welcome to confront me face to face in private or on the phone, but dont ask for specifics. If you are a honest shooter then this will help you , if you are a cheater then I dont care if you come back or not! As for my sons, the oldest shoots asa open a, logan frye his asa # is 29539, the younger boy shot that shoot with someone other than me, if you would like to question his score call sid lett, and as for myself i shot practice as i set the range and spent 3.5 hrs setting 15 targets. My name is gary frye if you want to talk or jump my ass call me 423 753 3103. The rules are posted on the club house you might want to read them, it has always been 3 shooters to a group! Fire away


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I have been waiting for a responce from you, I even checked your profile, which you did not fill out, but I guess you are not like me I have nothing to hide or gain, would like to hear from other 3D archers on here what are your thoughts on this. I arrived at the club and we had a member shooting his bow from 8 am til 2 pm, do you think he would deserve to be cheated out of a plaque! Man UP!


----------



## NC3dshooter (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess you never know who is on archery talk, I just joined never thought you were on here, Well here it is I never accused you or your sons cheating,, I just don’t see the problem at big pine! Looks to me like the ones that are winning now were the same ones that was winning several years ago. Would you rather have 30 practice shooter’s on 100 tournament shooters? What will bring in the most money to keep the range going?? I have not won a shoot there in 2 years but have you heard me crying about it??So looks like if Im a cheater Im a real bad cheater. I just want to see the range stay open for years to come,,Maybe the next shoot you stay home and send Mel down,, Attitude’s like your’s is what that kills ranges, 
Do you think your post made you look like a good guy? To me it makes you sound like a smart Alec ,,I have spoke to you several times at big pine and have never got more than a grunt out of you, Most of the people I have met on ranges always had time for a kind word,, The reason for this thread was not bash you but learn what I should do if anything,, I heard 9 different people saying big pine is in trouble and they probably wouldn’t be back. They weren’t cheaters either some loyal shooter’s that I’ve seen for years,,


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

why dont you come down and help us we dont have any help, you are the cry baby, we would love to have people who want to be part of the club, set up targets,run the counter, pick up targets and load scores just for the love of it. If i stayed home there is not enough help to run it, so grow a pair and call me


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

while we are talking about big pine we are getting all mckenzie xt targets very soon, some dont like rinehart due to asa shooters needing to see the same targets as asa


----------



## NC3dshooter (Apr 24, 2011)

Well the reason I dont try to join your club is I live 1 1/2 hours away, I live in asheville,,Dont worry me or my shooting buddies wont bother you or your range anymore, this year.. Good luck with the new targets, Folks I know he sounds like a jerk but this is a really great range, If you have never been to big pine I encourage to give it a try. IF a mod will close this thread I would appreciate it..


----------



## oldeadeye06 (Feb 12, 2009)

HA! This is crap! Big Pine is run about as good as any iv been to. Sounds like the whining is coming from you. You ever thought that the same ones winning it year after year are good shooters? Frye is a good guy and he's been doing a fine job there, great set up this past weekend.


----------

